# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Sunday 15th - 8.30pm

## engiebenjy

Hope to see you all there, aiming for 8.30pm kick off (children going to bed dependant!!!!).

----------


## canuck

Sorry that I am going to have to miss the quiz tonight.

But next week for sure!

----------


## crayola

I've just discovered a pm saying I won this quiz. Not sure how cos I was only there for about half of it. Ok maybe more than half but not much more. Thanks everyone for a fun sesh and to engiebenjy for asking easy questions lol.

Maybe I can host one one day to pay back my debt to society.

----------


## Bobinovich

LOL I think you need to keep an eye on your PM's a bit more often Crayola!  

Apparently you did win that night but scarpered just before the announcement so 2nd place Unicorn took over.

However, even though Unicorn compiled the questions they were too unwell to do the quiz, so Changilass became quizzie for the night!

Don't worry, next time you turn up for the quiz, you automatically qualify for an extra 20 points to ensure you get to do the quiz! LOL (only joking BTW)

----------


## crayola

I don't come on so often nowadays. Is there a quiz tomorrow?

----------


## acameron

aye - 8.30 sharp or you get penalised

----------

